# What Wheels???



## gtr-freak12 (May 28, 2012)

Hi everyone,

I'm new to the forum and have a new 2012 GTR on order. Can't wait to get it, after driving a mates i was hooked.

Just wondering what aftermarket wheel options were available for them as i'm not to keen on the factory ones...

Pictures would be nice and also what size do people think is best?



Thanks guys...


----------



## CT17 (Mar 25, 2011)

gtr-freak12 said:


> Just wondering what aftermarket wheel options were available for them as i'm not to keen on the factory ones...


You are mad. 

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

I will buy your factory ones off you brand new when your car arrives, if you'd like to claw back some money.

Size wize, stick with 20s. Can afford to go wider.

I'd made reducing the weight your main priority. Be warned proper gtr wheels are not cheap. Make 100% sure they are forged and not cast. This car generates huge Gs and weighs a lot.

Cheap wheels on this car would be risking your life.


----------



## Anders_R35 (Jul 20, 2011)

Here's my favourite two wheels

Cor wheels, PM JM Imports for details and options.



















Not sure who these are made by, found them on Google images.


----------



## gtr-freak12 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the info guys...

Has it been known for anyone to do 20" front and 21" or 22" rear like on the Ferraris?

I like the first wheel in the pic... I have seen a brand called ADV1 on the web and they look good also...


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

I'm not sure I like those?


----------



## S99ANE (Apr 3, 2011)

Have a look on NAGTROC loads of options out there and plenty of pics. Even have a what wheel thread with info on sizing etc


----------



## Adamantium (Jun 24, 2002)

ADV1s are advans - very good wheel.

Definitely give Jurgen a call at JM-Imports. He is connected where wheels are concerned and knows what's needed.


----------



## R35Bren (Apr 4, 2008)




----------



## gtr-freak12 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for the help guys, think this is gonna be a case of photoshop and an evening trauling the web.

Any one runnig bigger than standard? whats the ride like? dont want to ruin it.


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

I'm looking for some 18s or maybe 19s similar to the last picture on this thread.


----------



## Miguel - Newera (Sep 18, 2003)

Tommorow morning we're shipping a new set of Advan GT's for Simon's 900 bhp + R 35 GT-R; http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/156766-juggernaut-let-come-life.html

These rims were introduced at TAS 2012 and have just been released in Japan. Forged construction therefore very strong & light>
Available only in 20" sizes at 10 inches wide at the front & 11 on the rear, they'll sit nice & flush with the arches. 








[/QUOTE]

So far they'll be the only set in the UK.


----------



## gtr-freak12 (May 28, 2012)

Wow!!! They are some nice wheels... Im sure the price that goes with them is nice aswell... as asked previously has anyone done 20" fronts with larger 21" or 22" on the rear?


----------



## MattGTR750 (Apr 26, 2012)

Them wheels look amazing!!!


----------



## _shaun_ (Jan 16, 2007)

ADV1s in stock sizes are around £4k up...nice wheels though


----------



## Takamo (Oct 18, 2005)

Standard wheels in mint condition look the best in my opinion most of those cars in pictures have been lowered and had bigger brakes that'd why they look good put them onto a standard car and they wownt look like that I've been there buddy


----------



## BND (Nov 21, 2007)

Anders_R35 said:


> Not sure who these are made by, found them on Google images.


Those second set are also made by COR but made only for Specialized Performance on NAGTROC.


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

gtr-freak12 said:


> Wow!!! They are some nice wheels... Im sure the price that goes with them is nice aswell... as asked previously has anyone done 20" fronts with larger 21" or 22" on the rear?


Welcome! I can't imagine changing wheel sizes between axles would do any good to the transmission - Ferrari etc being RWD it doesn't matter but I guess the GT-R computers would throw and absolute fit and eventually cause massive damage to drivetrain with mismatch wheel sizes (unless you kept tyre size down so total height was similar)? Engineering experts - Adamantium for some simple physics?


----------



## TREG (May 20, 2004)

Takamo said:


> Standard wheels in mint condition look the best in my opinion most of those cars in pictures have been lowered and had bigger brakes that'd why they look good put them onto a standard car and they wownt look like that I've been there buddy



Have to say the standard wheels to me look far better


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

I think a 2012 model with 10MY rims would be perfect. The SpecV rims are nice to but I personally hate 99% of these after market rims.

Those ones that were on the juggernaut GTR were uke:


----------



## gtr-freak12 (May 28, 2012)

Thanks for all your input...

I think ill give the split size F&R a miss then...

Found this pic on ADV1 web last night and would like mine to look like that...

Any more advice anyone can offer?


----------



## tonigmr2 (Sep 12, 2002)

Absolutely the only aftermarket R35 rims I have seen and liked:

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165220-2011-extras-one-owner-priced-sell.html

Also


ROG350Z said:


> Welcome! I can't imagine changing wheel sizes between axles would do any good to the transmission - Ferrari etc being RWD it doesn't matter but I guess the GT-R computers would throw and absolute fit and eventually cause massive damage to drivetrain with mismatch wheel sizes (unless you kept tyre size down so total height was similar)? Engineering experts - Adamantium for some simple physics?


Us owners of the earlier cars would always avoid this as it does affect the electronics and handling so I would assume it would be the case for the R35...


----------



## FLYNN (Oct 6, 2006)

As long as the rolling circumference is the same. You could run 18s on the front and 20s on the back. You just would have a bigger side wall on the 18's. Not that I would do this.

I'm trying to source some 18s so I can run slicks or r888s, but keep the same rolling circumference. R888 and slicks can be had at reasonable prices in 18's. 

R888 in 20's are pricey and slicks not existent 

The difference between a 285/45/18 and 285/35/20 is 0.85%


----------



## KingOfTheGT-R (May 21, 2011)

tonigmr2 said:


> Absolutely the only aftermarket R35 rims I have seen and liked:
> 
> http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/165220-2011-extras-one-owner-priced-sell.html
> 
> ...


 Those are the SpecV rims I was going on about. They are fantastic.


----------

